# [Graveur] Comment faire [résolu]

## KeNNys

Bonjour a tous,

Encore the boulet  :Wink: 

 :Laughing: 

Je recherche un tuto pour faire reconnaitre mon graveur sous Kde avec K3B.

Quand dans mon fstab je mets

/dev/dvdrw     /mnt/cdrom     defaults,user   0 0

mon graveur monte mais en lecture seul.

quand j'ai :

/dev/dvdrw    /mnt/cdrom      noauto,user    0 0

K3b me dis qu'il n'y a pas touver le graveur.

----------

## boozo

'alute

Il n'y a rien à mettre dans le fstab. En revanche ton user doit être dans le groupe cdrw. Tu peux vérifier en tappant $groups et ajuster en fonction avec #vigr i.e. --> cdrw::80:haldaemon,<ton_user>

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut,

C'est normal que ton CD ou DVD soit monté en lecture seule. Le montage n'a rien à voir avec la gravure. C'est quoi exactement le problème avec K3B ? En console, que donne un cdrecord -scanbus ?

----------

## KeNNys

Voila ce que me donne cdrecord -scanbus,

T'as bien fait de modifier le message, je ne comprenait rien au debut

Mais je pense que c'est peut etre une histoire de groupe.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cdrecord-ProDVD-ProBD-Clone 2.01.01a77 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2010 JÃ¶rg Schilling
> 
> Using libscg version 'schily-0.9'.
> ...

 

COmment on fait pour ajouter un user dans un groupe ?

----------

## boozo

relire les messages...   :Razz: 

----------

## KeNNys

Pour ajouter un user a un group:

 *Quote:*   

> gpasswd -a user group

 

Mais comment connaitre tout les groupes ?

----------

## boozo

allo la terre ??   :Laughing: 

----------

## KeNNys

Oui Oxo ici la tere   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

Naaan... j'y crois pas !

version 2 : @KeNNys ---> relire les posts 

----------

## KeNNys

C'est ce que j'étais en train de faire mon ami.

Partie dans la conversation je me suis emporte   :Laughing: 

----------

## KeNNys

Problème résolu les amis,

C'etait bien une histoire de group.

 *Quote:*   

> gpasswd -a user cdrom

 

Il me semblait bien que j'avais ajouter l'utilisateur a ce goup lors de la creation du user.

Bete l'erreur trop stu..de.

Désolé.  :Embarassed: 

----------

